# Site français dédié à SWIFT!!



## Manu (8 Juin 2014)

La grosse surprise de la WWDC a été sans doute l'annonce par Apple de SWIFT un nouveau langage destiné à remplacer Objective-C. Dans les discussions qui ont suivi, sur ce forum, beaucoup ont manifesté le désir d'apprendre ce nouveau langage qui au dire d'Apple s'apparentait à un langage de script plus facilement accessible par des développeurs de tout bord. Ceux du web en particulier. La documentation fournie par Apple sous la forme d'eBook est uniquement en Anglais. 

Il faut donc saluer l'initiative de ces gars qui ont lancé ce site en Français dédié à SWIFT.


----------



## polaroid62 (12 Juin 2014)

Bonne initiative en effet. Vivement que les premiers bouquins sortent sur swift car ça reste mon support préféré.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Juin 2014)

Oui, tres bien.

Je pensais esquiver Swift pendant au moins un an ou deux car j'ai d'autres chats a fouetter, mais comme je vois la maniere dont Apple elle-meme promeut ce langage, je sens que c'est le truc qui, comme le reste, deviendra vite obligatoire. Je pressens deja le moment pas tres lointain (WWDC 2015, Xcode 7) ou la nouvelle doc d'Apple sera ecrite pour le Swift a la place de l'Obj-C.


----------



## tatouille (12 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

je ne crois pas l'objective-c restera en backend, je ne les vois pas réécrire l'UIKit et la Fondation qui nécessitent les bindings nécessaires: thread, Loops, View Hierarchy, Events et cetera, Bundle, (dynamic mapping) ... cela serait une perte de temps et assez inutile, c'est comme dire plus de libc ou plus de stl, cela n'arrivera jamais.

Swift c'est pour les handicapés de l'adresse mémoire, ils leur manquent une case (humour), c'est un front-end pour pinpin-crétins (qui se prennent au sérieux) et qui n'arrive pas a piger ce qu'est un retain, un release, une référence comptée, un pool mémoire (il faut certainement avoir inventé l'eau tiede), mais, la lenteur/bug des applications en obj-c est premierement a etre imputée [, meme si le langage est lent, il est moins lent que leurs cerveaux inadaptés] a ces branlamouille-pinpin-crétins, ils ne comprennent pas des choses simplissimes, alors comme Apple est interrrréssé, dime oblige sur chaque vente:

la politique du temps étant le nivellement par le bas, on essaye par la technique de corriger les armées de penguins qui prétendent savoir développer, au lieu tout bonnement  les remercier avec un coup de pied dans le derrière, je ne m'en cache point et l'ai deja dis, je considere que 80% des gens qui travaillent dans l'informatique au sens large n'y ont pas leur place, je sais cela ne plait pas, m'en fiche ce sont les faits.

de plus quelle perte de temps de traduire une doc de beta, et une doc tout court, au lieu de s'efforcer a apprendre le langage et ainsi tenir un discours utile concernant l'exploration de l'API, reprendre et traduire ce qu'on ne comprend pas est d'un ridule et ne sert que le dev-show-biz qui comme tout show-biz raconte n'importe quoi avec une arrogance qui lui est propre, il n'y a pas plus dangereux que le con gentil.


----------



## polaroid62 (13 Juin 2014)

C'est surement vrai même si je dois faire parti des 80%  il faut être honnête avec soit même.


----------



## mccawley2012 (13 Juin 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne crois pas l'objective-c restera en backend, je ne les vois pas réécrire l'UIKit et la Fondation qui nécessitent les bindings nécessaires: thread, Loops, View Hierarchy, Events et cetera, Bundle, (dynamic mapping) ... cela serait une perte de temps et assez inutile, c'est comme dire plus de libc ou plus de stl, cela n'arrivera jamais.
> 
> ...




Mdr le mec qui est vénère de voir Apple bousculer le sacro saint Objectif C ^^ 

Mais je te comprend. FUCK LE CHANGEMENT ! ;-)


----------



## Manu (13 Juin 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne crois pas l'objective-c restera en backend, je ne les vois pas réécrire l'UIKit et la Fondation qui nécessitent les bindings nécessaires: thread, Loops, View Hierarchy, Events et cetera, Bundle, (dynamic mapping) ... cela serait une perte de temps et assez inutile, c'est comme dire plus de libc ou plus de stl, cela n'arrivera jamais.


 Je ne suis pas vraiment de cet avis. Je crois au contraire qu'Apple veut moderniser son environnement de Dev qui commence à prendre de l'age. D'autant plus qu'ils vont se lancer dans la production d'objets informatiques très petits et assez sophistiqués. De même quand on voit le progrès que font les langages comme Javascript.... Les frameworks peuvent évoluer avec de nouveaux paradigmes apportés par Swift sans problème.


----------

